# A Memorial To Apollo



## dajeti2 (Oct 17, 2005)

I am trying to put a Memorial together.I want the last pages of his book to celebrate his life, not his death.As hard as this is for me right now I know it's the right thing todo.

Please post your favorite picture of him and why you chose it.If you can't pic a favorite feel free to post more.

You can also add your favorite story or stories abouthim, and why you chose that story. Thank you all for your help, prayersand support.

Tina, Dale and Jeremy


----------



## stanleysmommy (Oct 17, 2005)

I love this picture of Apollo because it's so funny and shows how sweet he is.
My favorite story would be the one where the kid thought he was the easter bunny and you stole him.

I think it's a great idea.


----------



##  (Oct 17, 2005)

:tears2:Im sorry I cant pick ONE picture thats a favorite , They all are Favorites .,

From Killing the Truck to lounging at aBall Game , No one picture struck me morethan the others , they allare Special , Just as Special asHe was .


----------



## naturestee (Oct 17, 2005)

Not to mention the Possum Face! I knowthat was one of James' favorites. Apollo was really whatgrabbed my attention when I was first surfing around for bunnyforums. How could he not? A huge white bunny thatrides in baby carriages, goes to baseball games, and is full ofpersonality! I think he's really what drew me in, initially.


----------



## irishmist (Oct 17, 2005)

I love this picture... the caption read that he was licking thegrass.... nope he was sticking his tongue at you! I also lovethe bathtub story it makes me smile whenever I read it.

Missing you Apollo!

Susan


----------



## Kricket (Oct 17, 2005)

Tina, my dear, I am SO at a loss for words.

Whenever I think of the ideal rabbit, I picture your sweetApollo. I tell everyone he is the most socialized andfriendly rabbit ever known.

Hugs! K


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 17, 2005)

Erk...I went to this thread

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=5461&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=baseball+apollo

To get some baseball Apollo pictures...but they were all gone 

My favorite picture is one of Apollo at the baseball field. I adoredthe story of how every player would rub his foot for good luck beforethe games!


----------



## pamnock (Oct 17, 2005)

What a neat idea Tina! It was sad to go back through the oldphotos, but there are so many good memories. Photos fromJeremy's baseball game and photos of Apollo in the Stoller were some ofmy favorites.

Pam


----------



## stanleysmommy (Oct 17, 2005)

That was what I meant to put! Possum face! I love the other one too, along with all of them. He was so very special.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 17, 2005)

Tina,

Did you ever post a photo of Apollo's Best In Show win?

Pam


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 17, 2005)

I saw alot of the links were broken. I'm going to add all the missing ones tomorrow.

Tina


----------



## naturestee (Oct 17, 2005)

I like these pics, too:

















Possum Face!


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 17, 2005)

These are great! I haven't seen alot of thembefore, but you all have been talking about them so I knew exactly whateach pic was as I saw it!
My favorite - though it is very hard to choose - is the 'Elvis face' one - it is so priceless!
My favorite story is the kid thinking you stole the Easter Bunny! That was hysterical!
He was just a strikeingly beautiful creature of God - and his size just added to his presence!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 17, 2005)

Possum Face


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 17, 2005)

I love this one. What a magnificent, gorgeouscreature....


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 17, 2005)

Apollo and Jeremy's show pictures. Apollo took Best of Breed and Best In Show.











Tina


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 18, 2005)

It is hard to pick a picture or story and I'm going to have to think on that.

I think though that what really struck me about Apollo - was his deeplove for you Tina and his affectionate nature. As you know,this is something I've struggled with when dealing with Tiny because hewasn't socialized. 

I'd often read about Apollo and think, "Why can't Tiny be like that...?" and I'd find myself a bit envious. 

I think it is just Apollo's nature that made him so special to me...thefact that he loved you so much that he'd break out of his cage to youwhen you're sick. The fact that he put up with you taking allthose pictures....

He was just a very special and unique rabbit and I don't think there will ever be another rabbit like Apollo.....

To me - he was as unique a rabbit as Buck was a person...


----------



##  (Oct 18, 2005)

He was an amazingly beautiful rabbit.The picture of him sleeping is the first oneI ever saw of arabbit sleeping like that. That one and the possum face areprobably my two favorites.


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 18, 2005)

I really loved the opossom face one!!!Afterreading the great stories of apollo, i decided i really wanted aflemish. He had an amazing personality, and wasvery unique.Apollo will live on in memory forever, because i know i will neverforget the impact of just reading the stories and seeing the pictureshad on me. He really loved you tina and you should be very proud tohave such a wonderful bun.


----------



## m.e. (Oct 18, 2005)

I simply couldn'tdecide on one photo. I chose these particular shots because I thinkthat so much of Apollo's personality shines through them: handsome,regal, silly, sweet, and most of all, *loving*.

_Wollo, you were more than a rabbit._

Love and miss you,
 Emily, Rex, Peanut and the rest of the fuzzbutts


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 18, 2005)

My favorite picture is the one showinghim commanding the chick "troops" to attack the "evil" truck. 

This is another favorite picture--

He looks like he is meditating on the meaning of life.


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh, Tina, I can't choose. I just lovethem all. But looking at them really made me smile.This is a great tribute to an unforgettable friend.





Jen


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 18, 2005)

i love this picture


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 18, 2005)

There was so many pictures of Apollo that I loved.

This particular one was my favourite:






I just loved all the Apollo stroller pictures too.
















This board lost one of its most precious bunnies the day you lost Apollo, Tina. It just wont be the same without him :bigtears:.

Vickie


----------



## Zee (Oct 18, 2005)

I have so many pics that I like from Apollo I cannot choose.

One pic I will include is this 






I did this picture for Tina a little while ago.


----------



## bluebird (Oct 18, 2005)

The first picture is my favorite.he looks like the rabbit from Alice in wonderland.bluebird


----------



## Lissa (Oct 18, 2005)

My favorite...hehehe


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 18, 2005)

As bad as it hurt I added the pictures of Apollo that I broke the links to moving them.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 18, 2005)

Tina, there was another picture like the one below, but I can't find itin any of your threads. It was similar to this one...






The other pictures of The Beast that I loved so much are already posted.

Although I don't think there is a bad picture of him out there.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 18, 2005)

Carolyn is this the one?


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 18, 2005)

Or this one?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 18, 2005)

They're beautiful, but not the one I'm thinkingof. The one I'm remembering is at the same angle as thepicture I posted, whereas you could see home base, and most the thepicture was being view from under the bar on the stroller - as if itwould be Apollo's view. 

-Carolyn


P.S. Tina, I also can't find the one where Dale had him onthe couch where Apollo was all stretched out and about the same heightas Dale.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 18, 2005)

This one?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 18, 2005)

Nope...that's not it either. He'ssitting in his stroller. Sorry to drive you crazy.The ones that you posted will do. 

I'm grateful we have so many pictures of the Beast. 

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 18, 2005)

Tina you got so many great pictures of ApolloWollo. When I was learning about rabbits I went into yourhome thread first of the Apollo Acres and I saw Jeremy holding this biggiant white bunny. My husband looked over and said that is the kind ofbunny I want a big one what breed is it. So I looked and told him thathe is a flemish giant. Ok Angel we are getting one. I wanted a whiteone because of Apollo Wollo but he fell in love with the fawn colourone. But hey it is a flemmie.

Tina I love the pics when he flopped on his side while you were on the pc, his stroller pics, and I just love em all.

Also put this in his beautiful scrap book.

Apollo Wollo, I will miss your wonderful stories and antics that you doto mummie but you are an inspiration to DJ and I on getting a beautifulflemish giant. If I had not seen your home thread we would have notgotten MeatHead. I want to thank you for your wonderful stories andanitics. I have learned alot through you and your mummie. I truly missyou and love you in every way.

Love Angel, DJ and MeatHead.


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 18, 2005)

Tina, I've been thinking about you and Apollofor the last few days. I really think you are a great bunny mom and amodel for all of us. He was such a fun and affectionate rabbit! Here'sa cute one:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 18, 2005)

There are so many wonderful pictures and stories of Apollo, it is hard to choose. I have a few favourites:






Two Brothers.






Daddy's Boy






A Different View






The Legend Himself!

As for the stories - I love the woman who got angry cos she thought youhad a dog and had done something to make his ears stand up! And thephone man who ran a mile when he saw how big Apollo was . Man, I suream going to miss those stories . God Bless you Apollo - youwere one of a kind!

Jan


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Oct 18, 2005)

This is my favorite


----------



## lyndsy (Oct 18, 2005)

Tina picking ONE picture was hard!!!!

I remeber the first time I read your posts about Apollo, I couldn't getover how much he LOVED destroying his truck! I don't think i've everknown a rabbit to have a toy truck! 

I always LOVED hearing the stories, and seeing his pictures no matterwhat he was doing in them. Apollo was truely one of a kind! 

all my love, 

Lyndsy


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 18, 2005)

:laugh:Ilove this pic--


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 18, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> :laugh:Ilove this pic--





> Tinathat is one priceless picture right there. Him saying to them chickshey whaddya doin to my truck.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 18, 2005)

Here is the one with Apollo and Daddy stretched out.


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 18, 2005)

This is my most favorite picuture of Apollo on the stroller. 

In this picture it brings out the kindness, loving self of our dear Apollo.
He will always be onour minds and will never ever beforgotten on this forum or ever. He will be greatly missed. My dearApollo, I love you

ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:

:rainbow:

Katy, Emmy fursackand Trina.


----------



## bunnydude (Oct 18, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


>



This is my favorite too!


----------



## liv4pete (Oct 18, 2005)

this is my favorite because it shows how much heloved you guys. Most rabbits wont be held but apollo would let evenyour son hold him. He was such a loving gentle giant and a true bunnylegend.


----------



## edwinf8936 (Oct 19, 2005)

:inlove:


----------



## doodle (Oct 19, 2005)

Tina,I haven't known you for very long, but from the first moment, I wasmesmerized with Apollo. He is one of my favorite bunniesever. There's just something about him that drew everyone tolove him. It's way too hard to choose just one picture, oreven just a few! They are all so wonderful, and it's reallyall of them together that show Apollo's character. He will beremembered by many.
:heart: -KC Doodle


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 19, 2005)

A beautiful, loving soul. One of a kind.

Raspberry


----------



## Saffy (Oct 19, 2005)

Doodle I feel just the same ... Tina's was oneof the first posts I clicked on when I first found this forum, andseeing Apollo in a stroller made me chuckle so much ... He'salways been THE rabbit I always associated with Rabbits Only ... 

Time does ease the pain Tina x


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 19, 2005)

There was a picture that I loved of Apollo and Jeremy by a door. Do you still have that one, Tina? I can't seem to find it.

Vickie


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 19, 2005)

I've been thinking about this a lot, trying tocome up with favorites and I can't choose just one. Most ofmy favorites have already been posted, I love the one where he isflopped on his back and the one with the funny face and the one withhis tongue sticking out. He was just such a personable boyand I think those show a lot of that, but the one I think is missing,is the one we talked about on Sunday, the one where Dale is feeding himhay from his mouth. That one is priceless because it showshow very gentle he was. That one made me want a Flemish morethen anything.

My favorite story about Apollo has to be when the repairman came to thehouse and Apollo came bounding to the door. The repairman wasso frightened he ran back out the door. Just thinking aboutthis makes me laugh, and it feels good to laugh when remembering Apollo.

Apollo left behind an amazing legacy. He was the inspirationfor so many Flemish owners. I know that without Apollo, Imost likely wouldn't have Sampson, Anissa or Delilah. Whilehe never had babies of his own, Apollo was the reason so many on thisforum have their Flemish babies.

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 19, 2005)

I agree with Jen. Without learning about Apollowe would have not driven all the way out to Ohio/Kentucky to getDelilah, Anissa, and MeatHead (aka SweetPea). Apollo is aninspiration to us all here. WE truly miss you big boy.

Angel and MeatHead


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 19, 2005)

I agree, i wouldnt have chloe if i didnt hear all those amazing stories about apollo and how well behaved he was.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 19, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> My favorite story about Apollo has to be when the repairmancame to the house and Apollo came bounding to the door. Therepairman was so frightened he ran back out the door. Justthinking about this makes me laugh, and it feels good to laugh whenremembering Apollo.


That is my favorite too.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

You found it! Thanks Tina! :highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> A beautiful, loving soul. Oneof a kind.
> 
> Raspberry




You're not kidding, Raspberry! :sad:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 19, 2005)

Here is the picture you like Vickie.

Baby Apollo and little Jer.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Oct 19, 2005)

i loved the one of him in his stroller! What aham!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 19, 2005)

I saved this one a while ago. It was always one of my favs:






Laura


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 19, 2005)

Jen here is the one you like.


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 19, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> *Jenniblu wrote:*
> 
> 
> > :laugh:Ilove this pic--
> ...


Nah SPM -- that's Apollo commanding the troops to attack the evil truck!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

DEFINITELY a Favorite!!!






:star: :star: :star: :star: :star:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have a file just for pictures Idownload off my camera. I was going through it today andfound like 100 pictures I haven't even resized yet. If it's not tooupsetting to everyone, I would like to add them to the Acres. I can'tdo it now but later when I feel up to it. What do you think?

I really love this. I read all of your contributions and crybut I also remember all the joy he gave not only to me but toeveryone.

I started posting in other palces I go to about his passing. Tomy wonder and amazement, others had done it already. It really hit homehow _many lives_ he touched. 

They broke the mold when they made Apollo. He was one of a kind. 

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I have a file just for pictures I download off mycamera. I was going through it today and found like 100pictures I haven't even resized yet. If it's not too upsetting toeveryone, I would like to add them to the Acres. I can't do it now butlater when I feel up to it. What do you think?




Go for it, Tina. 

:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 19, 2005)

Cant wait to see those other pictures!!

I had to let people on petshub know about apollo, i know a few memebersloved apollo just as much as everyone here who heard his storiesdaily. 

Janies apartment had a small fire so you should try sending her anemail whenever your up to it. I know she will be very sad over apollospassing.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have only been a member on this forum forabout two months, and havent heard much about Apollo. Although lookingthrough the pictures you have of him it seems that he meant the worldto you and went EVERYWHERE with you! I am so sorry for your loss, butit looks as though he enjoyed every minute of his life with you. 

All the pictures i have seen so far of him are gorgeous. I mostly likethe ones of him in the pram (stroller). He is such a gentle giant.


----------



## doodle (Oct 19, 2005)

Tina, I can't imagine anyone _not_ wanting to see all of Apollo's pictures.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh Tina I would love to see pics of your anticstory boy Apollo who has inspired and touched everyones lives. Go aheadand show some. We may shed some tears but hey it helps us all in manyways.

All of the pics are priceless including the one when you said "I don'tknow why I took a picture of his tail". I thought that was funny. Heywe all take goofy pics but it is memorable.

Right now we all are greiving really bad after loosing DJ's mother andhis grandmother in a 2 week period. With Apollo's pics it helps me alotwhile I am greiving over both loved ones death. WE have been runningaround in circles trying to get things out of the way but no avail.

I will make a post about both stories in my homethread.


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Oct 20, 2005)

I am tearing up looking through all hispictures.. he was so cute and lovable.. Non bunny lovers wouldntunderstand being sad over the loss of a bunny I dont know. 

Cristy


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 27, 2005)

I want to thank everyone that contributed to these pages.

I kept trying to think of the perfect tribute for Apollo. Butthen I realized it's been right here in front of me the whole time.Apollo was a shining example of a rabbit, a Flemish giant and afreind.

He was a great example of what a Flemish should be, big in bodyand heart. He amazed and touched so many people's lives. Some heimpacted so much that they now have Flemish of their own. Carolyn hastold me time and again if it had not been for Apollo, she would havenever gotten Cali. Angel and Jen have also said the same thing.

I think of all the children he has spent time with. They willalways remember the time they spent with that big white rabbit in thestroller. They will look back on that memoryand smile. What aheart warming thought.

I wonder how many people that before meeting Apollo neverthought about a rabbit being an awesome pet. How many of them aftermeeting Apollo learned about rabbits and Flemish Giants and later gotone. I know of two.

I can't think of any more fitting tribute or way tohonor my dear Apollo than to continue to share his memory and his breedwith others.

Santa already has a letter from your truly asking for a newFlemish baby to love. In case Santa can't help, Dale and Jeremy have myChristmas wish written down...a light gray or steel gray baby to love.I know Apollo will be watching over our family as it continues to growand change. And he will be looking down on all of you and checking infrom time to time.

Tina


----------



## babbs (Oct 28, 2005)

Tina, 

I really am more of a lurker than a poster, but after lots of thoughtand plenty of looking at the adorable pictures and remembering some ofhis stories, I feel I had to pay tribute too. 

Apollo's stories and personality as a bunny is what infected me. Iloved his stories so much that I just had to have a Flemish of my own.Athello thanks Apollo for that. Apollo was such a special bunny. Ialmost want to think maybe he was smarter than the average bunny andthought with a huge heart. He will be deeply missed by people all overthat never even got a face to face with him. He was THAT special.Always remember, Apollo Smiles! 

While it was hard to try and pick just one picture of him, one stuckout at me from the time it was posted. I love the ones of him with thechicks. The one with him laying down and a chick sitting on him stuckout the most. He was such a loving bun that it didn't matter if youwere human or chick!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 28, 2005)

Babbs, thank you so much. That is so very sweet. Hug Athello for me please?

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 28, 2005)

Mystery's new perch


----------



## hummer (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok, first I am not really sure of what to sayexcept that I am really sorry for your loss. I am also one ofthe many that when I saw all the pics, the stories and what a biglovable flemmie giant Apollo was, I told my hubby that if we ever getanother bunny, I want a Flemish Giant just like him (and heagreed!). To be able to pick him up and hug a rabbit would begreat. Miffy feels like she is being nice to allow me to pether, forget about picking her up! 



My favorite picture of Apollo is the one dated June 10, 2005, his whitefur in front of the really green grass is just beautiful! Italways makes me think of spring time.



Again, I am so sorry for the loss of Apollo, we all know from yourstories and pics of him that no one could have treated that great biglovable giant better than you!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 28, 2005)

Tina, those pictures with Apollo and the chickens are too funny! :rofl:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 28, 2005)

I simply love this one. Gentle Giant indeed.

Apollo and Mystery meet.


----------



## babbs (Oct 28, 2005)

Tina, 

You are very welcome but no thank you's are needed.Just spokethe truth. Athello has just recieved his hugs and thanks you too. 

YES! You found the pictures! So adorable. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 28, 2005)

Apollo inspired many drawings and stories from Ally. Thought I'd add a couple:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 28, 2005)

I simply adore this picture. Our very own sweet and talented Ally drew this.

:kiss:


----------



## doodle (Oct 28, 2005)

Ohh , those drawings are so precious. :heart:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 28, 2005)

[align=center]Apollo's Trip to the Baseball Game
[/align]


[align=left]One sunny, Virginiaday, Apollo got to go to Jeremy's baseball game! He was soexcited! Arriving at the game, Apollo was so happy to see hisJeremy playing baseball.During thefirstfew innings, he cheered Jeremy on. After several innings,Apollo got very bored.[/align]

[align=left]Then, all of asudden, Apollo felt a hand stroking the soft fur on his back.Then another hand, and another, and another. He loved all ofthis attention. Girls and boys were smiling at him and givinghim kisses. Apollo just layed back and enjoyed itall.[/align]

[align=left]At the end of the game,Apollo was the center of attention. Children were pointing athim and telling their parents how they wanted a bunny just likethat. But when Jeremy came, Apollo was the happiest ofall. He had a huge grin on his face as Jeremy picked himup. Apollo liked the other kids petting him, but he wouldalways prefer Jeremy's love.[/align]


[align=center]The End[/align]


[align=center]I hope you like it,Tina.Oh, I also made a haiku poem about Apollo. Here itis:[/align]







[align=center]Apollo Wollo[/align]

[align=center]Great big hunk of love you are[/align]

[align=center]He'smy Flemish friend.[/align]

[align=left]Ally[/align]


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 28, 2005)

What a beautiful story! That is so sweet.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 29, 2005)

TIME TO GO

The time has come I think you know
the Lord is calling so I must go
I love you so much; I wish it wasn't so
I wish I could stay; I don't want to go

You're the best family a pet ever had
so kind and gentle never mean or mad
I'll never forget the day that we met
I was so lucky to become your pet

You opened your door and showed me your heart
I'll never forget you; we'll never part
You loved me and cared for me over the years
you taught me everything and took away my fears

The Lord is calling now I must go
but before I go I want you to know
I know it hurts to lose a friend
but I'll always be with you even to the end

John


----------



## Zee (Oct 29, 2005)

[align=center]*:rose: A TIME TO REMEMBER :rose:*

They come into our lives for such a short time
a time we wouldn't trade not even for a dime
Then before you know it the years have flown by
and then all of the sudden we're saying good-bye

It wasn't that long ago we said our good-byes
we held on to you tight as you closed your eyes
Your spirit has flown home on the wings of a dove
into God's loving arm's; in heaven above.

Over the days we've shed many tears
but the memories we have will live on for years
We feel your presence and we know that your near
you're keeping us safe and calming our fear.

We think about memories from years past
when you were young and strong and ran so fast
we remember all the great times that we all had
how you always made us happy never made us mad
They were the best and happiest years we had
we'll always look back on them and never be sad
We look forward to the time we'll be together again
and we thank the Lord for such a great friend.

Now you run and play up in Heaven above
cradled in God's arms covered with his love
Playing by the Bridge waiting for the day
we come down thru the meadow to the bridge to stay.

[/align] [align=center] The love that you showed us we'll never forget
[/align] [align=center] because to us you're one very special pet
You're like a star in the dark of night
always watching over us with the Lord's light.

So now we take time to remember our best friend
who will always be with us even to the end
We'll always remember you the way you were
one big lovable huggable pile of fur

anon

urplepansy:rangepansy:inkpansy:

One for you Tina, I know it was one of the ones that you would like

[/align]


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 29, 2005)

Is this "The Picture", Tina? Iremmbered you saying that you always wanted a huge white rabbit and apicture of a white Flemish and a magician inspired you.







http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/images/imgB-Maclg.gif


----------



## hoppy (Oct 30, 2005)

I like the story of when you were sick andApollo broke his cage to be with you. That story just shoeshow much he loved you. He sensed that you were ill and thatyou needed him and he came. That is love anddevotion. :tears2: As for pictures there are toomany to choose from. He was so photogenic and a ham.


----------



## ariel (Oct 30, 2005)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Possum Face!





No matter how many times I look at this picture I always smile and giggle to myself.

Apollo was and is a true treasure!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 30, 2005)

OMGosh, Jenni, where did you ever find that picture?

That picture is the first one I ever saw of a Flemish Giant. Iinstantly fell in love and wanted one. Look at how that rabbit is justkinda dangling there but is totally at ease.

I want to thank everyone. Your contributions here are appreciated so much more than you know.

:hug:

Tina


----------



## stanleysmommy (Nov 2, 2005)

Okay so this isn't a picture or anything but this is a poem I wrote about Apollo while I was in school. 

Apollo Wollo, beautiful boy. 
It was you who always brought us such joy.
Hopping around, at a flemish pace;
We really enjoyed your possum face.
You sent mom a sign; said 'Apollo Smiles',
and we know to see you again will be worth the while.


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh I love that Stanleysmommy. I am goingto print that off separate and frame it to hang in the rabbit room.Thank you so much.

:hug:

Tina


----------



## stanleysmommy (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you Tina. I really hoped you would like it.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> Thank you Tina. I really hoped you would like it.




How could anyone not like it? It's great, stanleysmommy.

:star:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 3, 2005)

Stanleysmommy, I think it's great and can't thank you enough.

Tina


----------



## Lissa (Nov 3, 2005)

Is he really sleeping in this picture? 

:shock2:


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 3, 2005)

Lissa, yup he was really sleeping.

I was typing on the forum and heard this loud thudfrom behind me. I turned around and that's what I saw. I tiptoed up tohim to make sure he was still breathing. Yup, still breathing, tiptoeback and grab the camera. He lay there like that for a good while justsnoozing away.

Tina


----------



## Lissa (Nov 3, 2005)

OMG! That is HILARIOUS! :great:


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 3, 2005)

He scared me to death when he did that. I've lost count of all the gray hairs he gave me doing stuff like that.

Tina


----------



## Radar (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm going to have to delete my avatar, everybody thinks I'm Tina. &lt;sigh&gt; 

But I'll still be thinking of Apollo. He really was quite thebunny. :star:


----------



## Lissa (Nov 3, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> He scared me to death when he did that. I've lostcount of all the gray hairs he gave me doing stuff like that.
> 
> Tina




I know the feeling! Hahaha!


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh W:shock:W Radar, that black background really shows him off. I love it.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 3, 2005)

Radar, go ahead and leave your Apolloavatar up and I can use another one of him. I thinks it's really sweetof you to honor my baby that way.

Tina


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 4, 2005)

Tina, i love your new avatar. it is truly wonderful to see Apollo's beautiful face everyday.


----------



## Meganc731 (Nov 13, 2005)

>


Without a doubt thishas beenmy favorite picturesince it was posted. His face looks so regal and his expression is sowise. 

Tim (hubby) says he looks like the perfect magic hat bunny 

Megan


----------

